# Lol how much of a "loser" are you?



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

I think I win by default.

I'm almost 19, never had a job, can't drive, never accomplished anything, failing out of college, um... need I say more? Because I can if someone wants to challenge me.

Let's discuss this.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 19, 2011)

Not at all, and I am quite proud of it!

This should instead become an encouragement thread to make something of yourself.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

19? Pfft.

Make this thread again when you're 30 and we'll see.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 19, 2011)

In b4 "I'm a furry."

I'm 31, have no job, flunked out of college in 99' and can't go back, diabetic w/out health insurance, and, well, this is how I spend my days. 

/thread.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> In b4 "I'm a furry."
> 
> I'm 31, have no job, flunked out of college in 99' and can't go back, diabetic w/out health insurance, and, well, this is how I spend my days.
> 
> /thread.


 
You're only a loser if the diabeetus is self-inflicted.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I think I win by default.
> 
> I'm almost 19, never had a job, can't drive, never accomplished anything, failing out of college, um... need I say more? Because I can if someone wants to challenge me.
> 
> Let's discuss this.


 then maybe you should get off the internet and go do something. Hell go work at a soup kitchen for an afternoon. It's not like you'll get better sitting here. Normally I don't try to pull the "people on the internet are losers" but seriously, if you admit to having those problems then get the hell off the computer.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

People bragging about how big of a failure they are... on a furry forum... what the fuck?

Must. Resist. The urge. To brag. About how. I'm not. A complete failure. :/

:V


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 19, 2011)

I never gave a fuck about stuff like this and oh look I'm happy with myself and where I'm going in life.

Go your own way brah~


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> People bragging about how big of a failure they are... on a furry forum... what the fuck?
> 
> Must. Resist. The urge. To brag. About how. I'm not. A complete failure. :/


 
(What's with the same avatar as LK?)

Maybe the OP is just lying and trying to get others to confess being lame, so he doesn't feel so ashamed of his neckbeard?


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

What is a neckbeard?


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm scared of my future... And thats really all I'll say.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> (What's with the same avatar as LK?)


Someone (Samara) altered the eye color and took the closer view because I requested a pic of my 'sona. This was a tide-over (and I'm considering changing it back to what is was before :\ sorry Samara).



> Maybe the OP is just lying and trying to get others to confess being lame, so he doesn't feel so ashamed of his neckbeard?


 Is possible.

[BTW, what's a neckbeard if you don't mind me asking. I've seen it pop up a lot and I can only really hazard a guess as to what it might be.]


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> What is a neckbeard?



Something Awful could fill you in.
EDIT: Okay, literally what it sounds like. You know when fat people don't really bother shaving and have the stubble all their neck, too.
Think of Hurley in LOST.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

I am a dental assistant in a good area of Chicago (if such a thing exists), eat healthy, exercise every day, know martial arts, and I'm living like a fucking champion.

Shit, I guess I lose this thread, thus making me a loser, thus making you all my bitch. My logic is infallible.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 19, 2011)

Neck Beards


You are welcome.


Also, I consider myself pretty successful. 3 bedroom 2.5 bath house built in 2010 with 2 car garage lots of pets and my own family- I feel pretty good.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

OP's sig makes all of his threads unintentionally hilarious


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2011)

neck beard example 2

It is the facial hair of unkept basement dwellers.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd make a joke about Ty around now if it wasn't incredibly redundant at this point.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

â€œ_The thought of suicide is a powerful solace: by means of it one gets through many a bad night._â€ 
- Nietzsche

I love this quote.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

As a goon, I can say you are mostly correct. However, you did not capture the true essence of "neckbeardism".

Imagine a man who obsesses over children's cartoons and dreams of moving to Japan. Imagine him slightly disappointed that the hot pocket he warmed up is cold in the center, but being too fat and lazy to go back and microwave it another thirty seconds. Imagine someone drinking the sweet, flat nectar of last night's mountain dew. This man wakes up at noon and immediately draws his blinds. He stays up until 5 am, running anime and WoW on his totally sweet laptop his brother gave him and asked for it back, but decided that this man could keep it due to the unusual stains.
Imagine a man who cries when an anime character dies and then calls Harry Potter gay and spoiling Dumbledore's death years after HP fans are well aware. Imagine him laughing so hard that someone dare question why he thinks Transformers was a good movie, and a huge smug shit-eating grin starting off with, "_Well_..." as if he were educating a child. Imagine how red and even purple he gets in the face when someone objectively proves a point of his wrong, but then he posts "lololol i trool you" and then leaving the thread, never to return.
Imagine a man whose fingers are coated in cheeto dust and perspiration as he lovingly touches the screen of his laptop after his Hunter reaches 70. Imagine this.

This is the neckbeard.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm the biggest loser!

Remotes, fat, car keys, all lost by me. I do it so much, I should charge people to let me lose their stuff as a professional service.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> EDIT: Okay, literally what it sounds like. You know when fat people don't really bother shaving and have the stubble all their neck, too.


 
It's not plainly fat people. It's just computer nerds and other similar kinds of losers :V


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2011)

I am a loser and always will be because I don't like this game very much


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It's not plainly fat people. It's just computer nerds and other similar kinds of losers :V


 You'd know. :U


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 19, 2011)

If I'll be too optimistic I'll eventually become "blind" and forget about my actual and physical future.
If I'll be too pessimetic I'll eventually become depressed and I wouldn't be able to lift myself up.

Humans tend to lean to the optimistic side. I'm blind and good. I'm sitting and writing this, yet I still don't worry too much.
I'm a loser only when the time comes and I fail to live up to my optimistic dreams.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh yeah? Try being a Bodiless mute blind latina lesbian in a wheelchair.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a 20-year-old virgin.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 19, 2011)

Neckbeard is an unfortunate term, since it really applies to those with only neck stubble. A full, dense beard will contain a significant amount of hair from below the chin; one certainly won't become a true wizard by shaving it all off around the neck.

Considering oneself a failure seems like a truly self-fulfilling prophecy. There is no room left for hope or improvement, and hence failure is inevitable.
It is far healthier to focus on actually improving your position in life.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> I'm a 20-year-old virgin.



Stop making Gordon say things like this!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 19, 2011)

I've always thought of myself as one. 

- I'm almost 19, never had a job, never been in a relationship.
- I never get out of the house to hang with friends or anything (last time I saw my friends was at my 18th birthday/graduation party July 31st 2010). I just sit indoors 24/7 on my lazy ass using the computer.
- I never want to move out because I don't think I could handle the world on my own.
- I never am motivated enough to want to do anything with myself. 

So yeah. I am pathetic.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

inb4 Beck song reference.

Here you go.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> Imagine a man...



That was beautiful.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

(specter) said:


> So yeah. I am pathetic.


 Do you have this 'neckbeard'?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2011)

(specter) said:


> I've always thought of myself as one.
> 
> - I'm almost 19, never had a job, never been in a relationship.
> - I never get out of the house to hang with friends or anything (last time I saw my friends was at my 18th birthday/graduation party July 31st 2010). I just sit indoors 24/7 on my lazy ass using the computer.
> ...



Aww, you're still only a teenfag, so don't feel bad.
Like Fay said on the first page, you could always do volunteer work or take up a creative hobby. You'll meet new people and gain confidence, and once you feel better about yourself, you'll want to do more.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 19, 2011)

Depends how you define 'loser'.
I don't have a job and I play videogames, so I am by this definition.
That said I am dedicating my time to things I either enjoy or derive other benefits from, so the label hardly seems appropriate.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 19, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Aww, you're still only a teenfag, so don't feel bad.
> Like Fay said on the first page, you could always do volunteer work or take up a creative hobby. You'll meet new people and gain confidence, and once you feel better about yourself, you'll want to do more.


 
Yeah well actually I have job trained from March 7th - April 8th, and I will be getting an actual job at this same place soon. But I'm an extremely pessimistic person so I felt obligated to post here haha but you're right I'm still young but most people my age have better lives.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a bit too young to think about this, but I lack a lot of things most people enjoy (especially socially) through all sorts of problems and I have no job and I'm out of luck for my college application, too... Right now, I am a loser.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm 24. Dropped out of school, but got my GED.
Never held a job. I completely flip my shit with the smallest amount of stress or negative stimuli (IRL, not online) to the point where I black out and can't tell what's happening.
Don't have my license yet.
On foodstamps and SSI.

Hooray for self-pity?
Blech.
Can someone trade me brains, or something?


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

Not having a driver's license doesn't seem like something to get upset about. I don't plan to get a driver's license, like, ever. My mother has never needed one, why should I? 

Nature (and people I don't kill in accidents) thanks me.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Sixteen and furry... not really a loser, but it's all uphill from here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Not having a driver's license doesn't seem like something to get upset about. I don't plan to get a driver's license, like, ever. My mother has never needed one, why should I?
> 
> Nature (and people I don't kill in accidents) thanks me.


 
This ^ I'm not gonna bother getting on the road for a loooong time, despite the fact that I'm legal in two months. What's more, the car insurance fee for young men is fucking expensive.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Not having a driver's license doesn't seem like something to get upset about. I don't plan to get a driver's license, like, ever. My mother has never needed one, why should I?
> 
> Nature (and people I don't kill in accidents) thanks me.


 
It's good to have a driver's licence. You never know when you'll find yourself in the need to drive.

Now, it's not imperative to have a car, though.


----------



## Conker (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not a loser by random furry definitions D: GO ME!

Though I do have a neckbeard right now. I really need to shave >.< been like two days. /lazy :[


----------



## Ley (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not a loser because I am naught but 16 and have the rest of my damn life ahead of me. 19?

pft. Go do stuff.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

Ley said:


> I'm not a loser because I am naught but 16 and have the rest of my damn life ahead of me. 19?
> 
> pft. Go do stuff.


I'm sixteen too and that's horrible hypocricy. ;-;


----------



## Ley (Jun 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I'm sixteen too and that's horrible hypocricy. ;-;


 

I doth decree that ye cannot be a loser until the age of 25

so you're not a loser, just a late bloomer.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like you could use a life-straightening.  Maybe try the military or something if college doesn't go the way you want/need it to.  The discipline and motivation in boot camp shapes you into a more in-control person.  I've seen the before-and-afters of people and it's true.

As for me, I'm 16 (continuing the string of 16-year-old posters), so I can't speak too well for this, but I've moved from feeling like someone who's a complete failure and someone who is alone in the world to being the, I guess, happy person I am only in like 1 year and only by just not letting anything hold me down anymore and moving past whatever tries to hold me down.  If something is putting you down, don't let it continue doing so, stand up to it and conquer it and then strive to conquer the next challenge.  

Anyways, good day and best of luck to turning things around for the better.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

SecretlyAFK said:


> Sounds like you could use a life-straightening.  Maybe try the military or something if college doesn't go the way you want/need it to.  The discipline and motivation in boot camp shapes you into a more in-control person.  I've seen the before-and-afters of people and it's true.


You can wear high heels there... right? :V


----------



## Blutide (Jun 19, 2011)

Well I have a full time job, medical, dental and vision coverage. I have a car and car insurance. I have all my own things, game system, computer, flat screen tv, apartment. I just don't have someone to be with, and I want to hurt ( kill myself ) sometimes still...( depression spikes, its like a roller coaster ride ) 

I think I am more winning than losing.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm in a rut by my own will and I can leave by my own will, which I personally think designates me as "not a loser" more than anything else. That said, I'm reasonably healthy, have tons of hobbies and goals (most of them nerdy), and enjoy my share of friends. I just let things get a little too messy when it comes to steady work and education because I was such a fucking slacker in my younger years.

I count myself average, and 22.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> inb4 Beck song reference.
> 
> Here you go.


 
_soooooy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don'tcha kill me~_


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> You can wear high heels there... right? :V


 Why would you-  Ok, if I ever enlist, I will take a pic of me running in high-heels during boot camp and spam your FAF page with it.  XD
I'd then kill myself for doing so.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 19, 2011)

The last time I saw a friend was in August of 2010. They've stopped trying to contact me. 

I barely give a fuck, though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm stuck in my parent's basement. I can't find a job in my field. I get headaches if I don't drink something caffeineated. The only person I ever dated dumped me over the phone after a year at the 'kissing' stage, _in high school. _I lost my virginity to a furry. Palmela Handerson is my only steady girlfriend.


----------



## Ley (Jun 19, 2011)

Blues said:


> I'm in a rut by my own will and I can leave by my own will, which I personally think designates me as "not a loser" more than anything else. That said, I'm reasonably healthy, have tons of hobbies and goals (most of them nerdy), and enjoy my share of friends. I just let things get a little too messy when it comes to steady work and education because I was such a fucking slacker in my younger years.
> 
> I count myself average, and 22.


so your life is average? c:


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

SecretlyAFK said:


> Why would you-  Ok, if I ever enlist, I will take a pic of me running in high-heels during boot camp and spam your FAF page with it.  XD
> I'd then kill myself for doing so.


You have to have style, even in the army, dear! *puts on huge sunglasses with glitter on them*


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 19, 2011)

Ley said:


> so your life is average? c:


 
A balance of good and bad stuff, yeah. Very few people get an ideal life, at least not until they've put intense amounts of effort into achieving it. 

As far as I'm concerned, though, someone's not truly a loser until they're content to wallow and stagnate or lay the blame on convenient targets that don't include themselves, they're just going through one of life's many shitty times that no one really gets to avoid altogether.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> You have to have style, even in the army, dear! *puts on huge sunglasses with glitter on them*


 I'd say "fabulous", but that'd be way too flamboyant for me.
Wait...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not really as much as a loser as people make me out to be. They usually just start assuming since I don't talk. I'm actually living a happy life, and I just never liked talking to people. Being antisocial means I can think to myself more often, letting me stretch my imagination in a hopeless attempt at expressing myself one day.

Not sure if I just derailed there...


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, let's see here....I'm 14, have never dated, have never gotten high or drunk or had sex, I have good grades in school, have never had to repeat a grade, I'm healthy....but according to high school I'm a loser.

Gee wow, I am a loser. :V

But you other guys, trust me, you're not a loser as long as you recognize you have problems you need to fix. It's only when you just ignore these problems and don't try to fix them or even acknowledge them do you become a loser.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm still young, so I shouldn't complain. I do get depressed, though. Nothing is happening in my life. I'm stuck in a friendless rut where I have almost zero interaction with people outside of school. It could just be the summer getting to me.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2011)

I have not though of going back to the place I don't call home,
There's no one there who waits for me, but you won't hear me moan,
My ex wives all sue me with half my kids in jail,
But I'll still come out laughing, 'cos me, I never fail, loser.

I consider my life on a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best off, one being more of a loser, I'd be... A 3 or 4.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

No
Im genuinely the biggest loser. I didnt even make it to college... yet.
but thats because dad spent all my college money



Sollux said:


> I'm not really as much as a loser as people make me out to be. They usually just start assuming since I don't talk. I'm actually living a happy life, and I just never liked talking to people. Being antisocial means I can think to myself more often, letting me stretch my imagination in a hopeless attempt at expressing myself one day.
> 
> Not sure if I just derailed there...


 
I don't think you really know what antisocial means..
antisocial =/= shy
antisocial = sociopathic behaviour


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2011)

i live inside claytons bootyhole so i gues im the ultimate looser..,


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 20, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> I'm still young, so I shouldn't complain. I do get depressed, though. Nothing is happening in my life. I'm stuck in a friendless rut where I have almost zero interaction with people outside of school. It could just be the summer getting to me.


 
The friendless part has its advantages. 

I'm avoiding all my school friends this summer.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i live inside claytons bootyhole so i gues im the ultimate looser..,


 It's pretty comfy inside there
You should pop your head out sometime and say hey, I get lonely


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's pretty comfy inside there
> You should pop your head out sometime and say hey, I get lonely


 
everytime you toot thats me going "whats up"


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No
> Im genuinely the biggest loser. I didnt even make it to college... yet.
> but thats because dad spent all my college money


 I'm probably never gonna even get to college. I work full time at some lame factory for minimum wage, and it isn't enough to survive at all. The only real benefit is the free health insurance. :x


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> everytime you toot thats me going "whats up"


 AHHAHAHA
WHAT.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I was going to avoid this, but:

I'm 19, am going to one of the best schools in the state, have a rock solid GPA and a good sized, ever expanding circle of friends that I see from time to time. I have a job, though it's not entirely stable and the only real benefit is that I occasionally get backstage at concerts (occasionally because I'm not always there) and some swag whenever it happens to come with the talent.

Aside from that, I've never had a girlfriend or been on a date and I still live with my parents during the summer/during vacations.

Take that as you will. I think I lost hard. :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't think I am. My peers at school were pretty cool guys and I never really felt like an outcast or anything, though I guess my group of friends kind of consisted of the leftovers. We still got along with everybody though, it wasn't that everybody else didn't want us, it's that we weren't very outgoing.

I'm out of school now and I leave the house like once a week. Then again I've not even been out of school for a full month yet so I can't really complain.

Never had a girlfriend/boyfriend but it's never bothered me, because it's not like I've been trying. I'm only 17. Who cares if I haven't accomplished anything in my life, life has barely even begun.

My life isn't the best but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

im chillaxin at 2AM, listenin to girl country singers and playin with zoobles

this is good musics
[yt]rB7ONnfIjaI[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2011)

Still up at 7am, making and listening to a playlist while refreshing internet forums and talking about how I don't think I'm a loser lmao


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Still up at 7am, making and listening to a playlist while refreshing internet forums and talking about how I don't think I'm a loser lmao


 
me and you should d8


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> me and you should d8


 
I can't go outside I have a skin condition
My skin is covered in pus volcanoes


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I can't go outside I have a skin condition
> My skin is covered in pus volcanoes


 
its ok we can be hermits together


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 20, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I can't go outside I have a skin condition
> My skin is covered in pus volcanoes


 
You are not alone in this my friend. Pay homage to the isopropyl alcohol god and may it be cured. :v


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> Well, let's see here....I'm 14, have never dated, have never gotten high or drunk or had sex, I have good grades in school, have never had to repeat a grade, I'm healthy....but according to high school I'm a loser.
> 
> Gee wow, I am a loser. :V


No. Please. Do NOT listen to peer pressure and high school standards. I still get depressed over this, and I'm in college. 14 is still too young to date or have sex IMO. Also too young for highness/drunkness. Do not listen if high school kids call you a loser. Just realize you're secretly better than they are, they'll end up being the real losers someday. Trust me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No
> I don't think you really know what antisocial means..
> antisocial =/= shy
> antisocial = sociopathic behaviour


 
But I'm not shy.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Itakirie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, let's see here....I'm 14, have never dated, have never gotten high or drunk or had sex, I have good grades in school, have never had to repeat a grade, I'm healthy....but according to high school I'm a loser.
> ...


 
Wow, even without the :V face it would be pretty blunt sarcasm. You're not the sharpest knife in the drawer, are you?

Just because you're depressed over peer pressure IN COLLEGE doesn't mean everyone's as much of a loser :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> its ok we can be hermits together


 
lol this is creepy because I think this is the second time you've said that to me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> lol this is creepy because I think this is the second time you've said that to me


 
I think he's gay, girl.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> But I'm not shy.


 
Is the word "asocial?"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2011)

Blues said:


> Is the word "asocial?"


 
Do Woopers have social problems?


----------



## Ixtu (Jun 20, 2011)

How many derp threads has OP made today?


----------



## Ley (Jun 20, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> How many derp threads has OP made today?


 
seven


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 20, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Do Woopers have social problems?


 
Woopers are just good with words. :V

Also too fucking lazy to people half the time.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't think you really know what antisocial means..
> antisocial =/= shy
> antisocial = sociopathic behaviour


 
But anti = against, so you're against socializing because you may not feel comfortable doing it. That's always what I though. And that's always how I felt myself.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

(specter) said:


> But anti = against, so you're against socializing because you may not feel comfortable doing it. That's always what I though. And that's always how I felt myself.


 
Anti = against, opposing actively. Hostile.

antisocial = hostile towards people. sociopath.

It implies extremism, reasons notwithstanding.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2011)

For the love of....

*STOP MAKING THREADS!*


----------

